# long tails in the north?



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

Well im researching a big move to the upper midwest, havent decided exacly where yet, ND/SD somewhere.

Anyone know anyone in these two states with long tails (English pointers)?

Just wondering how they handle the cold and wild pheasant on the prarie.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

mine dont handle the late season in ND well, this one was really cold after about a 1/2 hour and wanted to get back in the truck, but it was below zero.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

On the SD NR opener I hunted with one that was shaking to beat hell when it wasn't running around. I dont think they handle it very well, althoguh if I were to get a pointer I'm pretty sure it'd be an EP.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

makes ya wonder if he was cold or excited, mine shakes as soon as he comes out of the box.....nervous energy.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

He was cold. This was during a lunch break at midday.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

mine are fine until december in ND


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Bob. Im moving to the upper midwest somewhere (not sure yet) and didnt want to think my 2 pointers would be useless up there.....im sure it'll take some acclimation just like it will with me. If it gets real cold Ive got my PL .


----------



## bholtan (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine do fine..when hunting but you have to proper housing.

Nemo does fine in the cold and snow.




























Kanute doesn't love the cold but you would never know it when he has birds on his mind.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

Good lookin pointers Bholton, sumthin poetic about long tails and the way they hunt :beer:


----------

